
Your friends are lying to you. For $10, I wont. - goodoldboys
http://brutalhonesty.io
======
jtheory
I, personally, cannot imagine any question to which I would get a more
valuable answer from a 28-year-old software engineer in California interested
in finance, men's fashion and weightlifting than I would get from my wife,
family, friends and peers -- people who know me; whose lives actually overlap
with mine in some way. What is "telling it like it is" if you don't share the
same context? How likely is it he can pick up on something you should really
know (like: "you interrupt women more often than you do men") if all he knows
about you is what you've told him?

I imagine myself paying $10 and asking "hey, what do you think of my outfit
tonight?" And he would kindly inform me that my chances of scoring (or
whatever they call it these days) wearing these sandals, hiking pants (pull
these zippers and they become shorts!) and grey kinda stretched-out long-
sleeve t-shirt are next to zero. But my Friday night activity was going out
with my wife, toddler & 5-year-old to have dinner with a bunch of retired
English expats in the middle of nowhere in central France. I sat next to a guy
who was a large-scale industrial engineer back in the 70s -- extracting helium
& natural gas in communist Poland, in Iran when the Shah fell... And my little
ones had great fun racing around and then choosing the winning tickets for the
lottery.

But: there are plenty of people in this world (or at least in the more
Californian parts of this world) who share his particular little slice of the
human experience, who are a bit less far along than he is, perhaps, in
figuring out who they are and who they want to be, and who have not yet built
any meaningful friendships.

(It seems like it should go without saying: if you have built a meaningful
relationship with someone who cares about you and has a bit of wisdom, they
will find a way to tell you the things you need to know _with no brutality
required_. You will also do this for them.)

~~~
RainSunshine
He isn't trying to suggest this is a service which everyone will find useful
or interesting. It actually takes a lot of honesty with yourself to even
understand why you might need this service. Thousands of people every day make
decisions on their own, or on the advice of others, which are badly informed
decisions. This guy could help them.

For $10, he isn't going to send you a 5 word email and ignore you forever. He
is going to have a reasonable dialogue pertaining to your question/concern. If
you say "No bro, I am not looking to score" he will ask "OK, well what are
your intentions? What is your actual concern with your outfit?"

~~~
jerguismi
Usually the consultants I pay or meet are much more expensive than $10.

~~~
RainSunshine
I am not sure what the point of that comment is.

~~~
jerguismi
It is that people in any kind of business pay much more than $10 for quite bad
advice. $10 is quite a small investment.

~~~
SiVal
I'm usually willing to offer bad advice and uninformed opinions for free, so
what is his competitive advantage?

------
tokenadult
This is actually an intriguing business idea. I believe that most of the
upvotes the submission is getting here are genuine expressions of interest in
a radically different idea. (It's also fun to make snarky comments about this
submission.)

I won't be snarky here, but will suggest a news story of related interest.
Journalist A. J. Jacobs turned on his full sense of humor as well as his
honesty when he wrote a story for _Esquire_ magazine in 2007 about the
"radical honesty" movement. The story's title gets him started: "I Think
You're Fat."[1] When I read this story the first time, right after it was
published, I laughed out loud and immediately shared it with my favorite
online group of friends (this was pre-Facebook, for me). I shared it with a
new group of friends this summer, and found out that they like the story too.
Try it. I think you'll like it.

A guy who could take the business idea proposed in this thread and execute it
with as much humor as A. J. Jacobs could become a millionaire.

[1]
[http://www.esquire.com/features/honesty0707](http://www.esquire.com/features/honesty0707)

~~~
thelettere
I think in this case we are dealing with a discrepancy between what people
think they want, and what they actually want. I wouldn't be surprised if a
fair number of people try this once, but he might have trouble getting repeat
clients and I have concerns about how helpful, outside the most narrow niche
cases, this will be.

I'm a counselor, and going into the field I naively thought that
straightforward evaluative statements were central to what therapists did. I
thought that what people needed was "objective" feedback on their situations,
and I thought myself ideally suited to providing it.

You can imagine my shock when I found out that "direct, reality-oriented
feedback" is one of the most ineffective forms of intervention, and leads to a
significant rise in client dropout. In other words, people don't like to be
judged, however politely or compassionately, and it doesn't help them (1).
People need love, not honesty - especially when they are going through
troubles which are likely already causing them to question themselves.

The one exception is, as jtheory noted above, within the context of an already
established attachment relationship, in which mutual respect and affiliation
is already firmly in place.

In general, the best interventions are those which, rather than telling the
client "what they need to hear", compassionately lead them towards the
acceptance of what they more than likely already know. But it must come from
the person themselves, and in their own time - that alone is what damns or
saves.

Addendum: The research also reflects my experience. My internship was as a
career counselor at a university and the most common client I saw were
students about to graduate (often with little to no work experience) expecting
to immediately get prestigious/lucrative jobs. I remember one philosophy major
in particular who stopped by to see me 3 months before she graduated, whose
only work experience was as a manager of a strip club and who wanted a 60k +
job writing children's books right after she graduated. I told her, as kindly
as I possibly could, that her expectations were more than likely unrealistic.
Not only did I tell her but I sat with her and searched through the job ads
for the position she wanted so she could see for herself what the requirements
were for those positions. She left in a huff and I never saw her again. In
fact, not a single client with whom I took a "brutally honest" approach did I
ever see again. However, when I took a questioning approach, the difference
was night and day.

(1)
[http://mobile.williamwhitepapers.com/pr/2007ConfrontationinA...](http://mobile.williamwhitepapers.com/pr/2007ConfrontationinAddictionTreatment.pdf)

~~~
scottjad
Are there any books that teach this leading/questioning approach that you
particularly like/recommend? Non-pop books are fine.

~~~
leonardogrijo
You may want to take a look at Improvement Kata and Coaching Kata. It is
basically a coaching technique based on questions, used on learning
environments. Lean Education and Toyota Kata are also related, so you may find
good info when searching for those keywords as well.

It is not exactly the same situation, but if you treat that person as someone
who needs to learn something about herself that she didn't realise (or refused
to accept), it might be very similar.

Here is a video explaining it with a bit more details:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3G0V7Wthbc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3G0V7Wthbc)

Hope this helps.

------
LeoPanthera
Angry man: WHADDAYOU WANT?

Man: Well, Well, I was told outside that...

Angry man: DON'T GIVE ME THAT, YOU SNOTTY-FACED HEAP OF PARROT DROPPINGS!

Man: What?

A: SHUT YOUR FESTERING GOB, YOU TIT! YOUR TYPE MAKES ME PUKE! YOU VACUOUS
TOFFEE-NOSED MALODOROUS PERVERT!!!

M: Yes, but I came here for an argument!!

A: OH! Oh! I'm sorry! This is abuse!

M: Oh! Oh I see!

A: Aha! No, you want room 12A, next door.

M: Oh...Sorry...

A: Not at all!

A: (under his breath) stupid git.

~~~
gizmo686
Reference:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y)

------
goodoldboys
Hey everyone - thanks for the feedback. I wasn't sure how the response would
be but it's been mostly positive so far.

I came up with the idea because I wanted to use such a service, but when I
couldn't find anything I figured I'd create it and thought it would be fun.
Most importantly I want to help people out - the $10 is so I can (somewhat)
justify it from a time perspective. So far it turns out I'm spending a lot of
time on each request, but that's fine because I'm enjoying it.

I'm really appreciating the snark as well!

~~~
highiquser
The idea is terrible because you lack the qualifications to answer questions
outside if your own personal expertise (whatever that may be). Second,
assuming you get questions, you will be working at $20-10/hour. Not much
money. So yeah, two thumbs down. awful idea

~~~
jczhang
Dude, what a troll comment.

~~~
newobj
Brutal honesty. Dot io.

~~~
mjnaus
Well, this whole thing IS about being honest...

------
7Figures2Commas
> I'm Jordan, a 28 year old software developer living in California. I've
> always been direct and never had a problem telling it like it is. I have a
> wide variety of interests outside of work that include Finance, Men's
> Fashion, Diet/Nutrition, Weightlifting, Sports, Travel, Music, and countless
> other topics.

Brutal honesty: nothing here leads me to believe that Jordan's feedback is any
more useful than the feedback of a random person on the street. The fact that
Jordan is only charging $10 and hasn't focused his offering on an area of
interest where he has demonstrable experience and expertise leads me to
believe that Jordan himself doesn't think his feedback is very valuable.

~~~
alukima
If anything he's in a bit of a bubble based on his age, location and
interests.

If I pay for honest feedback I'd like to get it from someone who is not
exactly like me.

~~~
dllthomas
Well, that depends on my goals for the specific feedback. If I want to know
how to get a good reaction from people in bubble X, then asking someone in the
bubble makes sense. Asking someone further is valuable for different reasons.

------
jawns
I can get brutal honesty on Reddit for free. (And polite honesty, also for
free, from Dear Abby.)

~~~
ZenoArrow
Reddit sprung to mind for me too.

This is a bad idea. Fine, you pay $10 for someone's honest opinion, but it's
just one person's opinion, you really want to consult multiple sources to get
a balanced view, otherwise you could make a bad decision based on another
person being in a shitty mood (for whatever reason).

Plus, I find friends will be honest with you if you expressly give them
permission to be, and promise not to take it personally.

~~~
glifchits
Seems counterproductive to claim that this is a "bad idea". The only point you
prove is why you're not going to be his customer. Lets see how many people
take him up on this to wait and see if its a bad idea.

~~~
ZenoArrow
Yeah sure, let's see how many insecure people he can find to charge before we
class it as a bad idea.

------
Walkman
I don't know what this guy is talking about.

Maybe I'm lucky enough to have these friends, but this week I asked multiple
friends and one person who I don't know that well about my current situation
and they told me things like "You are really stupid you did that!" or "Get
your shit together!", or "Do something already you idiot!". (Not joking or
something, these were they actual, serious answers to me on the topic.) I
don't know how could I get more honest opinion than these.

Also I think your best friends care enough to tell you the truth, and your
responsibility should be also to tell them if you care enough! Yes, sometimes
it's hard. One of my best friend says me things all the time which hurt my
feelings very badly, but he always adds "I don't say this because I want to
hurt you, but because I want the best for you.". He shouldn't say that because
I know his intent and he is one of my best friend for more than 10 years now,
even though he is brutal. :) Another example when I complained years ago to
another friend about something, she told me how I dare to feel that way, I
should feel lucky, I have a lot of friends and that's just stupid to worry
about something like what I told her. She shocked me with her opinion but the
more I think about it, the more I think she was right and I never heard an
opinion like that before. We were very good friends at the time also!

------
floatingatoll
While the copyright attributes to "brutalhonesty.io" [1], the privacy policy
[2] more accurately identifies this as a venture of "Warrior One".

The only "Warrior One" I can locate is a coaching firm for lawyers, with no
one named Jordan listed on their about page [3] as a member of staff.

I've asked this Warrior One on Twitter [4] if they are the actual owner of the
site, and will reply here if they respond.

[1] which implies that either a DBA filing exists for that name, or no such
name exists

[2] "I reserve the right to transfer your personally identifiable information,
as well as any other information, in connection with the sale or other
disposition of all or part of Warrior One’s business, assets, or both."

[3] [http://www.warriorone.com/our-story/](http://www.warriorone.com/our-
story/)

[4]
[https://twitter.com/floatingatoll/status/520745627278270465](https://twitter.com/floatingatoll/status/520745627278270465)

------
Hermel
And thanks to the psychological effect of effort justification, you will even
like what he says.

------
karanbhangui
Since this is a product over email, would be less friction to support payments
over Square Cash. Just ask the question and cc cash@square.com. No need to
visit the website and can be done from mobile easily :)

~~~
goodoldboys
Wasn't aware of this - thanks. Seems like a good fit.

------
pcrh
It reminds me of this: (´･ω･`)

The Saga of Denko and Her Stalker.

[http://vgperson.tumblr.com/post/21533650696/help-the-
girl-i-...](http://vgperson.tumblr.com/post/21533650696/help-the-girl-i-like-
wont-respond-to-my-emails)

~~~
warkdarrior
Bastard! 2 hours later and I'm still reading that...

------
grizzles
Interesting...I was thinking about starting a site called comfortinglies.io,
where I'll tell you how wonderful you are, how it's all going to be ok, etc.
Maybe we could swap links?

~~~
DonHopkins
Siri should implement a service based on Mad Magazine's "Don Martin's Snappy
Answers to Stupid Questions".

------
erikb
This is a ridiculously awesome business idea. Either you'll make millions or
nothing with that. But the costs aren't that high, and at least the buzz can
be used for something else. Good luck!

~~~
guiomie
He would have to respond to a lot of messages (100 000) to reach a million.

~~~
notatoad
That's the thing about business ideas where revenue is directly tied to the
work you have to do: scaling is super easy. getting more questions than you
can handle by yourself? hire some friends to help.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>" _After you pay $10, I 'll email you to start the conversation. You then
share whatever it is you're looking for feedback on, and I'll tell you exactly
how I feel about it. Most submissions are handled within a few hours, but some
might take up to a few days. All submissions are completely private._" //

Assuming he is an honest actor in this process he can't share your submission
with anyone as then they wouldn't be private. It is specified that it is he,
Jordan, who will email you, he will say how he feels.

It could have been set up differently to allow for scaling but part of the
drawn I think is that it's a real, named and identifiable, individual that you
are contacting.

Of course "Jordan" could be a made up person and this could be a way to gather
information for social manipulation or straight-out blackmail, but you know
...

~~~
jtheory
Presumably he'd update that bit of text as part of expanding.

------
sturmeh
If I wanted brutal honesty from my friends, I would ask them for it.

If they're not being brutally honest with me, it's typically for a good
reason, and they'll do it on request.

I have no idea how a random software engineer on the other side of the world
is going to be useful in regards to giving me brutally honest advice without
seeing any perspective but my own (the only information he will have to go off
is what I tell him).

------
leepowers
_Is (insert idea here) a good business /app/website idea?_

 _Would you pay (amount) for (product /app/service)?_

 _Do you like my app? (web /iOS only, for now)_

 _Does my landing page look professsional?_

Getting one guy's opinion about any of these things is anecdotal at best. It's
not a comprehensive information source. And it would be foolish to use it in
your decision making process.

There's better ways to collect data:

1) Spend that $10 towards an adword campaign for a pre-launch signup page for
you website/app idea. Maybe this guy won't sign up, but maybe a dozen, a
hundred or a thousand other people will. Why waste your money on one data
point?

2) Put the money to buying beer. Invite your friends and family over, get them
liquored up a bit. I guarantee you'll hear a great deal of honest feedback.

3) Post on HN, reddit, slashdot or any other number of web sites where
armchair cynics freely administer scathing advice.

------
krapp
The only thing he should be telling people willing to pay for his opinion on
anything is "sucker."

------
clamprecht
For those old enough to remember 1-900 phone numbers, there used to be
1-900-4INSULT (or something like this) that you called and paid $10. The
person who answered would just insult you until you couldn't take it anymore.
This reminds me of that.

------
norseboar
Does this remind anybody else of:
[http://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes/1993/05/26](http://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes/1993/05/26)

~~~
norseboar
also relevant:
[http://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes/1995/06/30](http://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes/1995/06/30)

------
alxdistill
Okay. I did it, paid my $10 bucks and waiting for an email. I actually run a
much more expensive, competing service:

[http://talkshopwithus.com](http://talkshopwithus.com)

~~~
alxdistill
Here's Jordan's first email:

\-----------------------------

Hey there,

Thanks for buying Brutal Honesty. What can I help you with? Ask away.

Cheers

Jordan

\-----------------------------

And then this is my reply:

\-----------------------------

Hi Jordan,

So I was hoping to get your honest opinion on a business idea I'm working on.
It's a bit similar to your business I guess.

Here's our site:

[http://talkshopwithus.com](http://talkshopwithus.com)

Let me know if you think this seems like total bullshit, or if it's cool.

Thanks!

-Alex

~~~
hashtree
Here is a free one: The "See More Creatives" link 404s hitting against
makers.html

------
lorddoig
I would totally use this if the guy running it was closer to robot than human.
A highly logical walkthrough of whatever problem I present is something I
would value immensely, as I think anyone else who's watched any sci-fi films
with all-knowing, oracle-like talking computers would.

But I don't think this is a problem that can be solved by ordinary people, and
AI is nowhere close yet. Perhaps there's room in the world for Psychopaths-as-
a-Service.

~~~
sounds
Perhaps you are looking for Spock-as-a-Service?

~~~
lorddoig
_Exactly_

------
yitchelle
Why spend the $10 with brutalhonesty.io when you can just post your question
on Ask HN? The way HN is going these days, your honest answers will be here
within 24hrs!

~~~
leepowers
Exactly. The Internet is full of people who have no problem openly and
honestly calling it like they see it. Often cynically and viciously so.

------
lazyant
Paid version of "Nathan"

~~~
w4
> Paid version of "Nathan"

You mean "Ethan": [http://www.textethan.com/](http://www.textethan.com/)

~~~
cheepin
He's probably referring to Nathan for You, a recent comedyish show[0], though
'Ethan' seems like an interesting app. Have you tried it?

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nathan_For_You](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nathan_For_You)

------
dxbydt
Honest question - Is there like a useful version of this for ,you know, hard
CS/ML/... questions. Like what ML model should I use for training this
dataset, & some advice on hyperparameter tuning ? That sort of thing. There's
a void between the completely free stackoverflow ( even with bounty ) and an
odesk. Some in-between system where you pay $10 for 5 minutes of legit expert
advice. Anybody ?

~~~
SonOfLilit
[http://www.codementor.io/](http://www.codementor.io/), although you'll
probably end up paying $30 for 15 minutes, since 5 minutes aren't enough to
explain your question.

I saw it here, and I've been mentoring there quite successfully, although I
haven't had any clients with really advanced questions yet, only beginners. I
am looking forward to helping people with hard design issues.

~~~
allsystemsgo
You probably won't get hard design issues there.

------
buckbova
Shallow responses to shallow questions for $10? SOLD!

------
w4
So you watched the Ethan app go viral yesterday too, huh?

For those that missed it:
[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/ethan](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/ethan)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8434045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8434045)

------
DubiousPusher
Not saying this is the case but if this guy is really thoughtful and
insightful, then why not. The economics might not make a ton of sense. A
thoughtful reply to a difficult question takes at least 15-20 minutes to
compose. That's about $30-$40 an hour. You can make better wages as a
counselor in private practice.

------
suyash
Idea Fail, Internet's collective intelligence can do this better than 1 person
plus these website are free to use:

1\. UX, Design: Dribble, Behance 2\. Code : Stack Overflow 3\. High Level
Architecture questions: Stack Exchange 4\. Business Idea etc : HN, Reddit,
Quora 5\. Miscellaneous other questions: HN, Reddit, Quora etc

~~~
DonHopkins
And of course the best way to get a detailed informative reply from an expert
for free is to post an incorrect answer, and then get your ass flamed off and
handed to you on a platter for being wrong.

~~~
jtheory
His name has just vanished from my head... but there's a famous chef whose
secret trick for finding the best restaurants in a city he's visiting is to
locate the most active community discussing food online, and post a comment
saying how much he liked (random restaurant here) in that city.

Then just scan through the _flood_ of indignant response/corrections.

------
minimaxir
50 points in 13 minutes without setting off the anti spam detector?
Impressive.

I still believe this is vote manipulation, though.

~~~
goodoldboys
Creator here - no vote manipulation. In fact, I don't actually know anyone who
has a hacker news account, believe it or not. Just an intriguing title I
suppose?

~~~
hnha
No vote manipulation but you used another new account 'RainSunshine' to talk
sugar about yourself? That was a dumb move.

~~~
goodoldboys
Nope - I'm actually trying to figure out if that is one of my friends and I
just don't know it. I can certainly see why you'd think that, though. They
must just really love the idea I guess!

------
beachstartup
this is basically what management consulting firms do, except for a million
times more money.

------
drawkbox
This guy has turned Larry David's social assassin service into a business. I
can see similar services popping up such as ask a New Yorker and ask a southie
where people are real. Real opinions outside of high school may be marketable.

------
jkaljundi
So it's an online psychic. No idea if $10 is cheap or expensive for psychics.

------
derekja
I would have done it on Fiverr or something so that payment was easy. Actually
that could be kinda fun! Here's mine...

[https://www.fiverr.com/s/6e795u](https://www.fiverr.com/s/6e795u)

~~~
anonfunction
Any takers yet?

------
eli
If you focused it just on reviewing websites, it would basically be a weak and
relatively expensive version of
[http://peek.usertesting.com/](http://peek.usertesting.com/)

------
xamolxix
Nice idea!

Some (all?) sample questions can be answered with yes or no. I know that you
mention a conversation at the top but you might want to make it a bit more
clear that your feedback will be more than yes or no.

~~~
dllthomas
Clearer than "There will be no one word answers - I'll make sure to elaborate
and make my opinion clear."?

~~~
xamolxix
No that's clear enough. I must have missed it. sorry.

------
jerguismi
Damn, I just paid $10 in Bitcoin and I'm not sure if the checkout works. The
only thing I was asked was my email address, and I don't see anything in my
inbox. Well, I hope they deliver.

~~~
RainSunshine
Give it a bit of time. He is going to reply personally and probably got dozens
of questions. It might take a day to reply to them all.

~~~
hnha
So, who are you, sockpuppet?

~~~
RainSunshine
This site doesn't have a way to report troll posts like yours? Shame. Doubt I
will make it a habit to visit here.

------
Xyik
Looks like we got more brutal honesty from the comments than your site.

------
ramigb
While this might be a good idea, but if you want the truth just post it to
Reddit or Hacker News, those motherfuckers are brutal and won't take it easy
on you, anyways, i wish you luck.

------
freshflowers
Must be a cultural thing. In the Netherlands, you can get that for free. #1
source of culture shock for Americans coming over here. _" Did he just say
that?"_

------
boykin
You should put an option when people ask a question to allow you to post it on
your public website. It would be interesting and might attract more traffic to
your site.

------
vishalzone2002
I think its not about paying someone $10 for a review of an app.Instead the
real deal should be to make someone pay $10 for some idea/app.

~~~
vishalzone2002
and I think that is what he(brutally honest) is trying to do as well.

------
no_future
Is this some kind of ironic/tongue-in-cheek thing? I feel like some of the
people in this thread are taking it too seriously.

------
hammock
Reminds me of
[http://www.assholeconsulting.com/](http://www.assholeconsulting.com/)

------
java-man
Q1: what are your bank account credentials?

------
readme
Hey just gonna "tell it like it is"

There is already an army of unpaid critics working around the clock on HN and
Reddit.

------
oskarth
Good stuff! I had an extremely similar idea a while ago:

 _2\. Brutal Outfit Advice

Pay to get brutally honest feedback on your outfit. Give commission to
(vetted) critics.

Alternative name: What Would You Think?_
([http://startupideas.posthaven.com/2-brutal-outfit-
advice](http://startupideas.posthaven.com/2-brutal-outfit-advice) \- now
defunct blog)

Good to see someone do executing on it. Good luck!

------
kitwalker12
I can see the headlines...

 _Silicon Valley capitalizes on "penny for your thoughts"_

------
mlangdon
He forgot "German Language capitalization Rules" among his interests.

------
avens19
This is awesome, I love it. I want to try it but don't know what to ask

~~~
kingakim
You don't think $10 for someone's opinion is a tad pricey?

~~~
lucb1e
Well the trick is that it's cheap enough that almost everyone can afford it
while being pretty sure that, for that amount of money, he will probably take
his time to write a decent answer.

Perhaps 5 bucks would be better, but considering an hourly wage and how much
time I take to write stuff myself, ten bucks is not unreasonable. Also
consider that, assuming this is a business (or could be), he's taking risk
because there is no subscription or recurring payment whatsoever. I imagine
this being a very variable business. If it would make a business in the first
place.

~~~
lessnonymous
$5 is Fiverr, and $5 on Fiverr gets you rubbish.

------
_asciiker_
I get all my brutal & honest feedback from IRC channels... for free.

------
benatkin
At the very least he is sure to make back the cost of the io domain.

------
unknownBits
The LEGAL DISCLAIMER: This site is for entertainment purposes only.

Stupidity rules for ever.. ..the people who do it, and the people who buy it..

Please, send your valuable money to the people suffering real poverty, you
might save some children from sexual abuse and raise your soul.

------
chayesfss
Just ask a father in law

------
unknownBits
I give you $10 when you give me your credit card nr, so I can take $20 from
you if your answer is not satisfying for me. The $10 for me is for my time
wasted on you..

Dude, the fact you propose this seriously, gives me the only answer I need
from you.

------
dicroce
Weightlifting? Is this guy an actual "brogrammer"?

------
StronglyTyped
Shit, I've been giving this away on facebook for free.

------
doah78
No his landing page does not look "professsional"

------
egypturnash
I don't know why, but "Pay with Bitcoin" at the bottom made me laugh. I think
it's because that really just completes the picture of a certain sort of kinda
tactless bro who Has Lots Of Opinions.

------
tenderlove
I'm disappointed there are no samples.

------
tyler_ball
what if I give him some feedback for free?

------
27182818284
Whatever happened to feedbackarmy.com?

------
java-man
Are you really a head of Kwik-E-Mart?

------
bikamonki
Hahahaha only in California!

------
acpk
No money back guarantee?

~~~
kunkelast
good point :)

------
oimaz
Is this a joke?

~~~
bratsche
Send him $10 and he'll answer that question for you!

~~~
dblacc
>Nope, not a joke.

no need..

------
genix1212
love the bitcoin acceptance

------
Dewie
> I've always been direct and never had a problem telling it like it is.

I know _that_ type.

~~~
ZenoArrow
Yes, generally rude whilst ignoring the consequences (honesty should not be
used as a 'get out of jail free' card).

